# Topwater Trout w/Tips



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

Plenty of Trout on Topwater right now! However, you have to do the right things to get the bite. Here's some great tips to get you the bite: 
-Right Gear
-Right Bait
-How to Retrieve
-How to Catch

This article explains them all in great detail to help you connect with more fish, enjoy!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Considering this is full of ads, shouldn’t it be in the commercial section?


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Considering this is full of ads, shouldn’t it be in the commercial section?


You mean full of suggestions. One of the biggest questions I get is what should I buy and what do you use. Appreciate the feedback though.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Well written Brandon.


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

Brandon Parker said:


> You mean full of suggestions. One of the biggest questions I get is what should I buy and what do you use. Appreciate the feedback though.


I looked at it. I was expecting to see a lot of unwanted video pop ups. Just a reasonable set of suggestions. I was disappointed to see that he did not recommend the Jumpin Minnow.


----------

